# Gordon shore boat club cabin fever seminar



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

GORDON SHORE BOAT CLUB CABIN FEVER SEMINAR
February 18, 2012


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Do you need a head count?If so count me for 2


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Two for me also Frank. I just gotta see whatinthehell you guys are doing to those poor Walleys!


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Sounds like a good way to spend a saturday afternoon. Wondering if I should bring hip waders... Maybe a lie detector.
See you there.


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Treeman said:


> Sounds like a good way to spend a saturday afternoon. Wondering if I should bring hip waders... Maybe a lie detector.
> See you there.


 No need for lie detector OR waders....just bring your questions and appetite.This will be fun, no charge seminar. Frank.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

I guess they do things a little different in Va. Lol 
Im looking forward to it Frank.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

ill be there as well, will be nice to meet alot of ppl, and would be really nice if i can get my hands on some of them famous tigger cranks that will be raffled off


----------



## topstroke (Aug 3, 2008)

will try to make it thanx


----------



## rc51 (Apr 28, 2009)

I highly doubt a tigger will make it in the raffle bucket... But we can cross our fingers!!!


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a sneaking suspicion that a "TIGGER" or ???? will be making a raffle appearance.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey guys, I hope to make at least 12 baits for the raffle bucket. Not sure if a "Tony the Tiger" will make it into the bucket but I will have some nice ones. I will start to post pictures of the baits starting this weekend. There will be some musky baits in there also. I have some perch skins thawing so I can make some more fish skin covered walleye blades like these.

Payback time for the white perch! 











Yellow perch skin ones. 















I will make sure we'll have some fun. I will bring some Alumilite products to mix up so we can make some bodies out of resin right there. Your wives are going to get very mad at me after you tell them about ordering some tacklemaking supplies.








..


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

John

*Those baits look awesome.* I peeked at another photo album of yours and your muskie baits are incredible.

Was at the clubhouse last night for our member meeting and you are definitely ALL the buzz over there. The gang is psyched and we will have quite a crowd that day. I CAN'T WAIT!!!! 

shhhhhhh... I already started squirlling away a little cash so MY better half won't know if I order tackle making supplies  don't tell


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Frank, definitely will try to make it with my 2 sons...depends on if it's snowing. Do you need a definite answer or can we just show up?


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Bigjoe said:


> Frank, definitely will try to make it with my 2 sons...depends on if it's snowing. Do you need a definite answer or can we just show up?


As of now just show up. When we get closer we may have to ask for a head count.We are getting a lot of interest for this seminar.Stay tuned. Frank.


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Getting a lot of great feedback on this seminar, Frank!


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Just a reminder for the upcoming seminar at the Gordon Shore Boat Club. This is a FREE seminar open to all. There has been a lot of nice raffle prizes donated for this event. Please let me know if you plan on attending so we can get a head count for the food. Hope to see everyone there.
Thanks
Frank Murphy


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I got a good jump on the raffle lures this weekend. These are some 6" smelt baits that are medium divers. 








































































These are some 3" shad baits 





























More to come............

John





.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Frank, My son and I and Topstroke (Patrick) will be there. Lookin' forward to it.

John, Those lures look too good to get wet!


----------



## Martys9 (Jun 13, 2008)

John - those baits are incredible! 

I have five so far Frank. 
Will let you know about more after Tuesday's meeting.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

WOW!! those lures look amazing like jeff said, looks too good to get them wet, frank will be there for sure unless a family emergency comes up


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Well I had a good weekend making lures. Here are some 6" smelts that will be in the raffle pot.





































These are a couple 3-1/2" fatter bodied shad baits. Good for bass and walleyes , crazy walking action.
























These are a smaller 4" version of the 6" smelts


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

These are 5" deep divers with a little different body shape.


----------



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

Put me down for three!!!
also trying to get the "Blue Max" out of the house for the day!
anbody bringing the poker chips for after the event???


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

A couple more for the pot.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Put down 1 for the Snake.....


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Count me in.
Thanks Tomb for pointing out this thread.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Why would you wait a month to move a thread?

John,those lures are insane.Especially the last two.Guess I better bring a little more money for raffle tickets.


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

Mark me for 2 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Haeding out and hoping to come home with a Tigger Lure......


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Attended the cabin fever. Ate some good chili. Learned a lot on lure making and fishing. Met some new fisherman.

Did not win any lures (sad face)

Glad I went


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Just wanted to get a shout out to everyone who came to the seminar today. It was nice to be able to put some faces to the names here on OGF. We appreciate your support. 

John put together a great presentation and those lures were even more awesome in person! Thanks for all of the prep you did for us - it was inspiring to hear your techniques and tips... there was definitely something for everyone. Personally, my next toy will be a wire bender... gonna have some fun.

Frank worked his tail off (and made the biggest pot of chili I have ever seen) made sure everyone was welcome and fed well! Nite Bite tricks was a great segment too. Bring on the Spring Fling.

Thanks to everyone for you help in putting a great day together. Hope to see you again at the club - the door is always open for guests. We'll make sure to let you know if we have any more Cabin Fever Seminars... we have a few ideas so stay tuned!


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Here are some pictures i took at Gordon Shore Boat Club this past Saturday. Good time seeing a bunch of people.


----------

